# My day on the lake with Mike Iaconelli!



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes you read correct, I was one of the very fortunate ones to be chosen to fish with Mike Iaconelli in the recent FLW Stren Series event held at Lake Champlain as a co-angler.

While practicing for the tournament, my buddy and I thought we spotted Mike on the water in his infamous wrapped boat. We weren't positive it was him until we loaded the boat up at the ramp and others informed us he was here and planned to fish the event. I thought to myself, wow I have a slim to none chase to actually fish with Ike!

I was informed of my pairing after the 1st day of the event by friends and family looking on the web, needless to say I didn't believe it. Not until I received my weight slip with his name and phone number did it really sink in that I would fish with him on the third day.

I met up with him later that day at the ramp and introduced myself. From the very beginning I had a great vibe. He was very very cool. I asked what to expect for the next day and he gave me every little detail and then some as to what to use, where we were headed, and the whole nine. Some pros I've fished with, well have not been so receiving giving very basic info.

At 530am on day three I met up with him at his truck. He allowed me to back up his truck to launch the boat. Talk about a pimped out ride, 22in rims, navigation system, rear view cameras, etc. etc. 

As boat #3 for the day we headed north into a storm which produced some pretty hair raising times at 55-65mph. On the way to our spot in a terrential downpour I still thought I was dreaming, but as I looked to my right observing the DC shoes he was wearing the raindrops stinging the top of my head through my raingear was my wakeup call. 

As we got off pad to our location all I could see were fish schooling everywhere! Perch were feeding on baitfish and in turn the bass werent far behind. We began cranking the weeds, ripping them out of the grass. At one point if we pointed our rods in the air they began to buzz from all the static electricity in the air! 

Within an hour he had a pretty decent 5 fish limit and I only had one smallmouth. He was in 12th place at the beginning of the day and needed to break the top 10 to fish the final day. After a lull, he told me of a spot that we could catch 50 bass, every cast, but were only 2lbers to fill my limit. First cast he said watch this. Bam fish. For the next 10-15 minutes we catch fish after fish and I too had a 5 fish limit. Off we went to a small point. I threw a pop-r and landed a 4lb 7oz kicker. He said, let me see that lure, took a good look and gave it back. At that point I quit fishing, I felt like I just caught the kicker fish he was looking for, but he informed me thats fishin. I observed him for the remainder of the day, learning a ton. He caught two more big fish in the 4lb range at the end of the day You think he didnt go Ike on me? You bet he did! He was yelling, screaming, we were high fiving, and hugging. What a rush!

After weigh-in, he made the cut and ended up in 6th place for the day. As we idled to the ramp he got to talking about my pop-r. I asked if he wanted it and he asked what he could do in return. We settled on a few autographed lures and pics back at the ramp. Im not sure if he caught fish on it the last day, but he informed me he would try his damnest.

The day flew by, it was over before I knew it. I fished with one of bass fishings premier anglers! I took home so much info in that one day many take a lifetime learning. I cant say enough good things about him. He is a true ambassador and role model for the sport. 

What a ride!
Jeff


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thats pretty cool!!  WB


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome story! I am completely jealous.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Jeff I was wondering how that day was gonna go for you. I too am jealous but oh well. I was really cool hanging out at the 99 with you Wayne and Tony. Keep in touch and if you come up this way lets hook up and go fishin.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

and that is the reason he is my idol, first class all the way, never ever gives up till the last cast

Before the 2005 classic in Pittsburgh, I was walking through the fishing dept. at Dicks in Robinson when I saw Ike bending down going through some baits. At first I couldn't believe it but he was there all day signing autographs and the 7 hours he was there, I was the first person to approach him! we talked for a solid hour about everything you could think of not just fishing.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a great story. As I read your detailed description, it was like I experienced it too (I wish). I've always been a big fan of Ike', so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Drop Shot '08' (Apr 15, 2008)

Man that is a great story. I was picturing the wholething while reading it. Bet that 4.7 was a real rush. Cool stuff man.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

great story, always good to hear it when a guy like him has that "just another guy fishing attitude!!"


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Very very cool story,,,a nd im glad you expericed a dream day.. Nice Job... Just goes to show *we all* learn somthing new and help each other as fisherman, pro's, to the weekenders and back to the kids...!!! Awesome!

Frank


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

NICE!!!, Thanks for shareing, glad to hear how well the day went with "IKE"


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

BassBoy883,
It was good to meet you, Eric, and Mike! Being down here in Columbus, I don't get back up in the Akron area that often, but if I have a free weekend, I let you know and you can show me your frog fishin! Good job by the way in the event overall. I see you did really well on days 2 and 3.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! that is so awsome man that must have been such a sweet time out on that lake!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

nice story where are the pics at?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool story! How'd you end up doing in the tourny as a co-angler?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You goin to be like IKe and get some dc kiks?????????????????? Great story and nice to read one like that. Its been a while for a good positive story.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Jeff I"m gonna be heading down to ALUM this weekend to practice for a tourney that I have in AUG. if I can't find someone to go with me I'll gladly take you out but I don't think thats a frog lake. Or maybe we can meet up for a beer after one og the 2 days. Send me a pm with your cell and I'll do the same.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

[/IMG]

here we are after a amazing day of fishing with a legend


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Dude- the beard rules!!!

You two look like you were smoking crack all day! "basscrack"!

Nice job Jeffery...


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Man - that's a cool story! Thanks for sharing that.......I'm totally jealous!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

I have meet Ike on a couple occasions and he is top notch for sure. I also have a buddy that had Ike's Girlfriend as his Co up on Champlain as well. They have got to knoe each other since and Jason accually Pre-fished with Ike for the Oineda Elite one day. Pretty down to earth guy everytime.
John T


----------

